# Mountable On-the-fly encrypted file



## quakerdoomer (May 11, 2009)

Is there any software for both MS-WINDOWS and BSD which can create and mount on-the-fly encrypted files. Something like TrueCrypt. I've tried TrueCrypt with Linux support on BSD. It doesn't execute. Also the sourcecode has a few hardcoded locations which don't exist on BSD systems.


----------

